

Apple Announces October 22 Event: “We Still Have a Lot to Cover” - benhamner
http://dthin.gs/194NcfV

======
Shivetya
Really hoping they put a release date on the Mac Pro, oh and a price so I can
have excuses to buy or not to buy

------
pohl
_The second-generation iPad mini will be upgraded with a Retina display, and
will also likely see the A7 incorporated into its innards._

An A7...in the mini? The current one only has an A5 in it. Have they ever
skipped a processor generation like that? This doesn't seem likely.

------
mtinkerhess
Sounds like maybe a new iPad cover?

------
stevekinney
I'm tempted to read too far into the colors on the invite (especially after
the 5c announcement), but I suspect that (like the 5s and 5c announcement)
most of what's going to be announced has already been leaked.

I just hope they release new MacBook Pros.

~~~
deanly
Would you be upset if they were slowly fading MacBook Pros out and instead
replacing them with the retina MacBook Pros? From a different perspective,
what if they were trying to drive the cost down to produce the rMBPs? Biding
their time.

------
tehwebguy
Hoping for a new Apple TV with a built in LTE router for under $100 per month
so I can be rid of Brighthouse forever.

------
tehwalrus
dthin.gs -> allthingsd.com . Is this a URL shortener? I thought they were
against the guidelines?

------
timmillwood
_yawn_

